# Proud Parents! My Texas' had their babies!



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

The yellow pots didnt turn out so hot after all that algae got ahold of them. but plecos might have eaten the eggs so I didnt house em. Oh well its my breeding tank not show tank anyway. Well hope yall enjoy. Lemmie know what ya think!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Man, those are some charged up parents


----------



## TomGall (Dec 29, 2006)

congrats! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow that's awesome. Look at the difference in color of the parents. They were colored so different before. Congrats! I wish I had a Texas. They are so beautiful.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome video!! :thumb:

Wish my male texas would take his job seriously or grow up or something......


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

That was an interesting video. 8) They sure had their"defensive-colors" and actions going. Willing to defend/fight any intruders--even your fingers.. :lol: ..plenty of fry. Congrats.!!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome video!
Congrats on the spawn. They look great, and I really like the way you've got the plant coming out of the pot like that. :thumb:

BV


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats!! :dancing: :thumb:

They are awesome fish aren't they?!?!?!?!?


----------



## samnewb (Dec 24, 2006)

Makes me want to have texas cichlids even more now, what size tank are they in?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats on the spawn! your male is crazy LOL


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the praise guys. Their a really nice young pair. My favorite out of all my cichlids. I will definitely keep the pics comming as the little guys get bigger.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

samnewb said:


> Makes me want to have texas cichlids even more now, what size tank are they in?


I bred them in a 29g. Since the adults were breeding at 2-3" it was enough room to bred them in there. I am now moving the two adults to my 55gal so they can get a bit bigger before I eventually go 125g. (because as we know the suckers get big) So im going to use my 29 as a grow out for the fry until they get big enough to sell. Hopfully the parents will mate again in the 55 so I can have two batches. Which means more money  
But I do have one question. How long should I keep the parents with the fry before I seperate them? Or could I do it now? Well thx again guys.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Big Vine said:


> Awesome video!
> Congrats on the spawn. They look great, and I really like the way you've got the plant coming out of the pot like that. :thumb:
> 
> BV


Preciate it BV. You can thank my interior decorating skills for that. LOL


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

One more question I have. Not all these babies are going to live huh? Will I have to do some culling with them?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Hopfully the parents will mate again in the 55 so I can have two batches. Which means more money


I have kept a pair of Texas's and they spawned at least twice in one month! They are one of the most prolific spawners out there! In many ways they are just like Convicts! Seriously you won't make a lot of money infact I think you will be wanting to just find homes for them which means you will end up just giving them away! Sure the first time you take in fry you will make a little bit of money maybe around $10-20 (which would have to be a lot of them!) but soon after that they will spawn SO frequently that you will be stuck with them! Just my opinon and experience!

I breed fish not for just money but for enjoyment and it's what I like! I love their personalities, color, their care for the fry, raising the fry, and the excitement when they spawn! It also makes me feel successful and feel that I am at least good at something. As I am not really successful in anything else I try to do!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice! You can see a lot of contrast in the breeding colors! They seem like pretty defensive parents :wink: Good luck with the fry 

Art


----------

